# Siento mucho lo del incendio



## Nitalite

Hola buenas:

Me han escrito un mail (en alemán) en el que me dicen que ha habido un incendio en un almacén. Me gustaría responder "Siento mucho lo del incendio". Sólo se me ocurre la expresión "Es tut mir Leid", pero no sé cómo formular la frase correctamente, aquí mis opciones, probablemente incorrectas:

-"Es tut mir Leid wegen des Brands"
-"Es tut mir Leid für den Brand"
-"Es tut mir Leid, dass es ein Brand gab"...

¿Alguna ayudita?

Graciassss!


----------



## Tonerl

Nitalite said:


> Me han escrito un mail (en alemán) en el que me dicen que ha habido un incendio en un almacén



_*Es tut mir leid das zu hören und ich hoffe, dass niemand persönlich zu Schaden gekommen ist/dass niemand verletzt wurde !*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Alemanita

Nitalite said:


> Hola buenas:
> 
> Me han escrito un mail (en alemán) en el que me dicen que ha habido un incendio en un almacén. Me gustaría responder "Siento mucho lo del incendio". Sólo se me ocurre la expresión "Es tut mir Leid", pero no sé cómo formular la frase correctamente, aquí mis opciones, probablemente incorrectas:
> 
> -"Es tut mir Leid wegen des Brands"
> -"Es tut mir Leid für den Brand"
> -"Es tut mir Leid, dass es einen Brand gab"...
> 
> ¿Alguna ayudita?
> 
> Graciassss!



Aparte de varias otras opciones más, incluyendo la que te dio Tonerl y que significa que esperas que nadie haya resultado herido o lesionado.


----------



## Tonerl

Es tut mir "leid" wegen des Brands"
Es tut mir "leid", dass es einen Brand gab


----------



## elroy

Ich finde "es tut mir leid wegen des Brands" oder umgangssprachlich "es tut mir leid wegen dem Brand" flüssiger und dem spanischen "siento lo del incendio" entsprechender. "Es tut mir leid, dass es einen Brand gab" entspräche eher den spanischen Satz "me da pena que haya habido un incendio".

"Siento mucho lo del incendio" = "Es tut mir sehr/furchtbar leid wegen dem Brand"

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Die Diskussion über Dativ/Genitiv mit "wegen" ist in diesen neuen Thread im Deutschforum ausgekoppelt worden.


----------



## osa_menor

Wenn ich diesen Brief schreiben würde, wäre meine *umgangssprachliche* Formulierung:

_Das mit dem Brand tut mir sehr leid._


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 



osa_menor said:


> Wenn ich diesen Brief schreiben würde, wäre meine *umgangssprachliche* Formulierung:
> 
> _Das mit dem Brand tut mir sehr leid._


 Das würde ich auch schreiben.

Ich würde eine Formulierung mit "wegen" in diesem Fall vermeiden und eher die dritte Variante wählen: "Es tut mir leid, dass es einen Brand gegeben hat". Aber die bündigste umgangssprachliche Fassung, die auch dem Spanischen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut entspricht, ist diese von osa_menor.

< ... >


----------

